# 80's Video Site..braw!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi guys, sorry I've not been posting much of late, very busy at work (early heart attack here I come!). I found this site with loads of 80's music videos, I hadn't heard Godley & Creme's 'Cry' for ages!

Enjoy....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Hi guys, sorry I've not been posting much of late, very busy at work (early heart attack here I come!). I found this site with loads of 80's music videos, I hadn't heard Godley & Creme's 'Cry' for ages!
> 
> Enjoy....


I've tried clicking everything Cammy and nothing happens







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Try right clicking as click 'save as' or 'save link as'. That will download it to your computer Ian.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Try right clicking as click 'save as' or 'save link as'. That will download it to your computer Ian.


I can't see a link Cammy







.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ian, I AM A COMPLETE TWAT!!!!!!!! Here's the link DOH!!!







Sorry pal, just click on the link like norml and it'll take you there, I'm losing my mind!

http://www.insuranceandnews.com/


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank you.














That one was great does any one know of more sites like this.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning! love it.... takes me back.... not sure thats a good thing tho....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, gets my vote too!! Top site


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thats a great site Cammy.









But I'm going to save JoT a little time --> http://www.insuranceandnews.com/article.php?vid=bdRaLuKhobU


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Wicked Cammy, they've even got Alien Sex Fiend, woohoo.

Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thats a great site Cammy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Great find Cammy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Another one to try is youtube.com ,you just type in a band name or any subject you wish to see et voila!,can reccomend tapping in The Who ,not sure which track it was but its in the studio and has keith moon and pete townsend larking around


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> Another one to try is *youtube.com * ,you just type in a band name or any subject you wish to see et voila!,can reccomend tapping in The Who ,not sure which track it was but its in the studio and has keith moon and pete townsend larking around


that's a great site thorpey, do a search for *terranaomi*, i really think she will be big, such soulfull songs- a rare talent 

that's a good 'un too cammy









john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thorpey

have a listen to *flesh for bones*, by terranaomi









john.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Youtube.com is also very good, it is a pity they are all Flash and not mpeg ...... anyone remember this one for the 80's?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BLOODY CLASS!!!
















Fabulous Thunderbirds - class track.

Also Turning Japanese - didn't know what it was about in those days


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great site Cammy, sometimes I can't get IOU out of my head, it's nice to know that it was "Freeze" whoever they might have been.









B52's "Own Private Idaho" great song and a great band.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Went up town with some work friends the other week. They persuaded me to go into an 80's bar. I lasted about 3 minutes and left my pint to find hope in another boozer. Why oh why ?? best vid i've seen in ages is this one from primal scream (she's my kinda girl)


----------

